# Mead Motobike Frame Identification



## Balloontyre (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello All,
Can someone help ID the maker of this frame and fork. I believe the bike to be a 1928 (M-28 stamped crank)
If any details or other pics are need please ask.
Thanks


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 31, 2012)

*I like it*

I have no proof to back my guesses on the maker so I am staying out of it. Really nice looking bike! Well aged!


----------



## chitown (Jul 31, 2012)

You've got a Mead Crusader. Mid-late 20's sounds right. Tank could be aftermarket as it just says "motobike" and not brand specific. The Crusader was a step down from the Ranger and usually didn't come with the tank.

I think I remember this one came up for sale a few months back. Unreal/museum original paint on it and those rims are worth as much if not more than the rest of the bike.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 31, 2012)

chitown said:


> You've got a Mead Crusader. Mid-late 20's sounds right. Tank could be aftermarket as it just says "motobike" and not brand specific. The Crusader was a step down from the Ranger and usually didn't come with the tank.
> 
> I think I remember this one came up for sale a few months back. Unreal/museum original paint on it and those rims are worth as much if not more than the rest of the bike.




She's a clean bike all right, Agreed Mead Crusader, but what about the frame and fork manufacturer.... that's the part that I can't identify.

 What I have researched so far, the Crusader was it's own line up offering 5 different frames/models, this one being the "Motobike".
 From about 1924-192??? the color scheme on all models was this black with blood red accents & gold pins. Chitown your right about those wheels, man they are pretty cool. The wheels (Lewis) black w/gold pins were a research project in its own, see the clip attached. 
The tank is also an original dark red, not aged dark, you know... how bright red becomes dark over time, it matches the bike frame dead on. So I'm guessing OG equipment, I have seen the crusader with a tank prior to this.  I think on Nostalgic.net there is an earlier brown one with a tank.
Who made the frame and fork???


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, from what I've been told, Schwinn made their frames/forks.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

..oh, by the way...that's a beaut!!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 31, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Well, from what I've been told, Schwinn made their frames/forks.




I understand that other makers also made Mead labeled bikes.
Does this look Schwinn built, the fork looks non Schwinn to me
But I ain't no expert.


----------



## chitown (Jul 31, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> I understand that other makers also made Mead labeled bikes.
> Does this look Schwinn built, the fork looks non Schwinn to me
> But I ain't no expert.




Patent design for Mead Fork by George Lewis (Silver King Designer, held several patents for Mead as well as being the General Manager for many years. I think they made their own frames/forks until the late 20's/Great Depression. When George Lewis left and started the Silver King Inc Mead probably abandoned their Chicago Factory... looks pretty huge actually... and started using Schwinn in the early 30's??? Most Schwinn built Mead bikes were from '35 on. Some were Westfield built also during this post depression era.

View attachment 59676

View attachment 59677

View attachment 59678
View attachment 59679


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics, chitown.  I can see this bike in one of the pictures

Great info, dig the history, love Chicago, some of the best stuff in the world originated there. If this is a Mead Factory built bike, they sure made a precision machine. All the fit and finish is top notch, tight tolerances on all the moving parts is remarkable. No chrome anywhere everything including the nuts and bolts in nickle.

I am making this bike a rider and building some wheels for  the road, going with 28" steel clinchers. The rims will be painted to mock the originals and all black tires, kinda diggin all the black accessories on this bike (not pictured are the horn, light and rack). Here is a progress picture after swapping the saddle and grips, the all black wheels and tires should complete the look nicely.

Anybody else have info, input, pics, or literature on these bikes or the Mead Company to share?

Thank you.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 2, 2012)

Love this bike Ivo!  Chitown is right, this paint is amazing.  Pin stripping is so bright... Nice.

I'll get to posting a few comparison catalog shots, but off the bat...
The tank seems to be more of a B-10e tank design.  There were alot of comparisons between Schwinn and Mead.  Especially the accessories, as for Mead outsourced to many companies to build their bikes.  Also the chain ring on your bike I have only seen on the Mead Pathfinder.
Please tell us about your clincher rims, and keep us posted on the paint job.  Looking good Ivo.
Can I see a close up shot of the Mead decal on the down tube?


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 2, 2012)

*patent label*

Label on seat tube.
The tank is a point of interest... It may be universal for many bikes, I don't know.
I've seen this single latch , more squared style on Elgins, Schwinns, Hawthornes.

Lookin forward to any literature or pics you care to share.


----------



## chitown (Aug 2, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> The tank is a point of interest... It may be universal for many bikes, I don't know.




View attachment 59890


Looks like the Crusader was the cheaper of the Mead line, below Ranger and Pathfinders. Just above the Sentinal which was the fixie base model. So I'm pretty sure the tank is aftermarket... cool and period correct though.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 2, 2012)

Here are the only Mead bicycles ive seen with that chainring.
Pathfinder Camelback



Pathfinder Motorbike


These are all in the '24 catalog
This is the only Crusader in this year displayed


Much later in '36 is this one



Here are those grips you had on originally


I hope this helps Ivo.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 2, 2012)

chitown said:


> View attachment 59890
> 
> 
> Looks like the Crusader was the cheaper of the Mead line, below Ranger and Pathfinders. Just above the Sentinal which was the fixie base model. So I'm pretty sure the tank is aftermarket... cool and period correct though.




Good stuff, what year is this clip? Do you have the rest of the brochure that shows a picture of the bike being described? The pic of crusader below from Nostalgic.net shows a different color, and scheme from mine, also the 2 hinge style tank, which are likely earlier style. This is probably  "The Crusader" one and only option, as in your reference. 

The other attachment is the 1924 line up I believe. My interpretation of this is the Crusader is now it's own "Line" offering 5 different bicycle options and all are painted Black/Deep Red. Maybe by '28 there were more accessories and options for the Crusader Motorbike. Now to find a later piece of Mead literature closer to 1928.

The Mead history hunt is a lot of the fun. Did Schwinn own Mead by 1928?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, I've never seen these.  Just found these online inside the '22 Crusader catalog






This is a separate advertisement magazine, I don't believe this means the Crusader line went out on its own.  Just another way of marketing.


----------



## chitown (Aug 3, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> The wheels (Lewis) black w/gold pins were a research project in its own, see the clip attached.




Do you realize that your research project has blown me away? I knew George Lewis was an industrious fellow but now we have him introducing Horace Huffman into the bicycle industry. Fascinating stuff. How about the Davis Sewing Machine connection as well. I love it when puzzles start to come together.

btw the price list I posted is from a 1923 catalog.

I would love to know more about some of the other partnerships and relationships within the industry. I wonder if there were trade conventions that they would meet and strike these deals for outsourcing and forming new ventures. I read also about Mead setting up a co in Shelby Ohio to make their frames but when quality issues came up, they stopped production at that plant.

So around '25 Lewis may have been looking to not only outsource parts like rims, but he was forming the company that Mead would buy from. He may have also seen Mead's decline as James Mead (son of founder) mismanaged the company and Lewis looked for other ventures to use his talents... like designing the Speed-O-Byke and the first Silver Kings.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 3, 2012)

*Someone Must Have More Info??????????????*



Nick-theCut said:


> Wow, I've never seen these.  Just found these online inside the '22 Crusader catalogThis is a separate advertisement magazine, I don't believe this means the Crusader line went out on its own.  Just another way of marketing.




Thanks Nick! That '22 clip is the same as the one I posted my date may be incorrect, I believe that is an advanced mailing advertisement of the Mead Crusader Line, offering 5 models and 2 frame sizes in each model.

The ad is basically a foldout of 3 pages of data. I wonder if this version of the Crusader (black/red) ever took off?  And when did it run? What is interesting about the patent mark on my bike is it's missing the 2 top globes that are common on the Mead patent mark. It does not look like there is any evidence of the globes being present. 

Maybe this version black/red Crusader was running simultanious to the common brown version Mead produced. 
I went back to nostalgic and looked at the Crusader that is there claiming to be an original, it has a Mod C rear, obviously a later 20's option and the bike is not this black/red. If it is OG as stated then 2 versions of the Crusader must exsist.

Who's got some data to share???

Thanks Everybody.

P.S.  Looking at the flyer page I posted that talks about the "Crusader Line" it mentions Crusader being introduced 15 years ago and talks about 1909 sales.
That is what made me think the flyer is 1924 not earlier, if we knew the exact year crusaders were introduced then we can date this flyer. The ad also talks about the the new color for this season, was it only 1 season??? Also having a patent approved date on the label of Mar 1922shown in ad would likely be a clue that this ad is later than '22.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 6, 2012)

*The Tanked Crusader*

Sounds like a drunk Viking "tanked crusader"

 This add is likely a year or 2 earlier than the one I posted earlier of the whole line of Crusader bikes. The price on the bike in ad is only 95 cents more than Crusader mentioned in the ad chitown posted.

Nick-the-cut, made a point of style that the tank on my bike looks Schwinnish, this ad shows yet another style, now the 3rd kind, 2 latches on bottom vs 2 latches one forward and one aft, vs the single latch on bottom.

Is anyone confident in clearly identifying the maker of the frame on my bike and what characteristics that define it?


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

That may be the best looking Motorbike I've ever seen.  I love the colors.  What a survivor!!!!!!!  I am also loving all the history you guys are posting on Mead.  cool:


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 8, 2012)

*More Good Stuff*

Hello All,
I am a little off subject here with all the digging for info regarding the Crusader having a tank option.  My initial post was simply trying to determine the frame and fork manufacturer.... Anyway, it is fun to research and learn about a new bike. Maybe this thread can serve as a collective for Crusader pics and data. So here is what I have collected so far on the Crusader bike, and the "Crusader Line" of bikes.

Approximately 1909 the Crusader is introduced, 1911 Mead catalog introduces the New Departure Model A Hub ( didn't know they were out that early). 

 1920 a Mead ad still shows the Crusader is still a diamond frame bike.

1922/23 the Crusader Motorbike appears and has a tank option.

1923 seems the last year the Crusader is referenced in ads as a bike in singular form, 1924 introduces a line of Crusaders (5 different). 

1926 Crusader line is increased to (6) bike options, including the Deluxe motor bike with Dayton tubular (George Lewis Co.) color matched all steel wheels. The 1926 Deluxe Motor Bike has the exact paint scheme and equipment as my Black/Ruby just in 2 different color options. 

There were some variations in the accessories between the Ranger and Crusader, the Sundries ads attached to the Crusader line were suggesting that some accessories were exclusive to the Crusader, IE Belvin nickle/enamel horn, light and petite fender bracket with optional handlebar mount, and the rear carrier.

I learned Mead was also a manufacturer for other brands and house bikes. See head-badge clip 

Still looking for 1927 1928 Crusader ads.............

Did Mead date stamp the crank arms????


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 13, 2012)

*Crusader Line Price Sheet*

One more ad clip showing the price list if using financing for the Crusader line, circa 1926/27.

The bike is complete as a rider.  Opted for Robert Dean's single tubes on the OG Lewis rims, mounted the accessories, full overhaul, snapped a couple pics on the ride to work today. The pic with coal pile is from the other evening.


----------



## chitown (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing bike.  Great rare Mead color.

I would still love to learn more on when Mead stopped using their own factory and began their outsourcing of frames to Schwinn and Westfield. Well we at least we know that George Lewis (long time Mead salesman/Manager/Owner of several Patents for Mead) was moving on with other ventures with Horace Huffman in the mid 20's so that would be possibly when you begin to see other frames being used as well???  So if your bike is 25-28ish there is a good chance it was not built in house by Mead. And also it would be great to learn more about the custom badging they did and if it were for larger accounts like Sears. The teen Sears Peerless road bikes share many of the teen Mead road bikes design features including patented fork and dropout designs.

Great research again on the rims!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome Ivo.  I really like the way the wheels came out.  Robert would never "officially" admit they are good for riding, but past threads reveal many a collector have put tons of miles on these. Also they would agree that keeping psi @ 50lbs will only help.  How do they ride?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2012)

Ivo.....dat eese a ting aff beauty!!!!!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 14, 2015)

David the Archaeovist, wrong thread. Doh


----------

